
Bill Gates on Tropical Diseases, Trump and Brexit - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGUxIM0RwAc
======
mirague
One could imply both Trump and Brexit are a tropical disease.

------
exabrial
Commas are the difference between:

    
    
      Unable to eat, diarrhea. 
      Unable to eat diarrhea.
    

Please use them.

~~~
richman777
What is this in reference to, the title? That's perfectly acceptable.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_comma](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_comma)

